# Middle fork salmon. APRIL?



## Pblastic (Dec 8, 2015)

Looking for some beta on the salmon and floating first week of April ? Cfs? 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Pblastic said:


> Looking for some beta on the salmon and floating first week of April ? Cfs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


 Yea, that's going to be a tuff one! You wont get to boundary so thats a mash put in. So, from my perspective, If you have to ask you probably shouldn't be there. 

Flows could be anywhere from nothing to raging in one day. There is a big difference between april 1 and april 30 weather wise. You could have ice bridges so bring an axe. It could snow 2' in one day and the cfs will drop to a trickle. You could have rain and it will wash out to the snake river. Anything goes on the river of no return in april.


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

Yeah, that's pretty early. You could consider flying into Indian or Thomas Creek to avoid Marsh Creek. Would leave lots of time to spend on the lower 3/4.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Flying in could be dicey too. The snow has to be cleared from the run ways and the run ways can't be too wet and muddy. 

If I were to fly in to Indian, I'd choose to put in on the main salmon and float 2 or 3 days to mackay. then fly from Mackay to Indian and take out at my car.

Indian is 4700 ft elev


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

You definitely would be taking chances going down Marsh that early...and I agree, "if you have to ask...".


You would not want to be on Marsh when the snow bridges and avalanche chutes were blocking the river. I did a solo Marsh/MF a couple years back in late April on my 11' cat, super light. It was the year we had a massive wet avalanche cycle that put lots of blockages into the EFSF, MF Boise....and Marsh. I waited till the river "woke up" and was flowing 3+ feet; I also made sure there was a small margin along the bank on Marsh for stopping. I took snowshoes in case I had to hike out. There were literally dozens of avalanches that had come across the entire river and blocked it at one point. All had recently cleared, but I did have 3 portages above Dagger due to the wood tangles they left behind. I know every corner above Dagger and knew where the danger would lurk. Blizzard conditions, then sun, then blizzard. Lots of snow at Dagger, made it to sheepeater first night.


I've also flown in in April...better option. it can be full on winter weather. We had a wall tent and woodstove and were very glad.


----------



## Pblastic (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks that's what I'm looking for! I'm born and raised in Missoula. If you know where that is you could probably guess what I'm going to try. Thanks for the strait talk. My guide needs a gear boat!! I might get lucky.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Pblastic said:


> Thanks that's what I'm looking for! I'm born and raised in Missoula. If you know where that is you could probably guess what I'm going to try. Thanks for the strait talk. My guide needs a gear boat!! I might get lucky.


What are you saying? I am trying to comprehend your words but I fail. 

Being born and raised in Missoula is no clue at all to whatever foolishness you are attempting. Are you flying in? Are you trying to run Marsh? Seriously what are you doing?

and then you say my guide needs a gear boat. Who would do that? Be your gear boat that is?

Nice troll. 

If not a troll you need to reconsider.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

carvedog said:


> What are you saying? I am trying to comprehend your words but I fail..


It is obvious to me that pblastic it looking for a place to rape sheep! He is from Zootown (we all know what that means) and hints at "geting lucky" on the river. His guide is more of a hunting guide that will help him locate said sheep. Ya see pblastic knows that the sheep come down from the high country in winter and go back in mid april. All make perfect to me. And as allways. Please let me know if I can be of further assistance.

CJ


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> It is obvious to me that pblastic it looking for a place to rape sheep! He is from Zootown (we all know what that means) and hints at "geting lucky" on the river. His guide is more of a hunting guide that will help him locate said sheep. Ya see pblastic knows that the sheep come down from the high country in winter and go back in mid april. All make perfect to me. And as allways. Please let me know if I can be of further assistance.
> 
> CJ


You should join him. I don't know what the hell you're talking about either.To answer op's question. For you and the majority of boaters 6/1 is your earliest put in date on the m.f.


----------



## Pblastic (Dec 8, 2015)

Nice? Passive aggressive ? It only go to say that your adventure is possible by my hands. Believe in the fact that time is on my side and the adventure starts at the first portage. (My axe bucket and shovel might be bigger than yours?) You guys like the sheep part of Montana I see? What does that say about y'all ? Sounds like you fellas need to stroke each other's egos a bit. Your acting like you hang out with too many people that need your guidance all the time. I'm sure if you were invited you would be very helpful!!! Your knowledge seems very genuine! BUT? Having said that you can go on playing top dog without the Missoula Crew?( Zoo town is in Minnesota collage boy?) I will go back to Darby and hang out with some open minded marauders that have two weeks off in April. MAYBE your right? Rogue river sounds fun? Maybe rip some steelhead or pan for some gold? You guys got any scary stories you can tell me about the Rogue?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## sledhooligan (Mar 12, 2009)

these guys did it.
Carving Turns Along the River of No Return - Sun Valley Magazine - Winter 2012 - Sun Valley, Idaho
The Descent: Skiing and Rafting in Idaho | Skiing Magazine

they snowmobiled in which I think is a better option then trying Marsh so early in the year.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Pblastic said:


> Nice? Passive aggressive ? ....
> 
> .... What does that say about y'all ? Sounds like you fellas need to stroke each other's egos a bit.
> 
> ...


Ya know, I'm sorry if I came across as being serious, Just funnin with ya a bit. I don't think ppl rape sheep, much. And I'd don't think your a sheep raper. I Never did.  You most likely would hate on sheep rapers but your Missoula post kind a left a little bit to the imagination and DBKs imagination runs wild from time to time. I saw a line and I stuck it. It was just too damn ez. I get there is a certain risks to the lines I chose to run. I guess I swam, so here is my proverbial bootie beer in the form of an apology. Again, I sincerely apologize to all that I offended.


----------



## GreenWall (Oct 20, 2015)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> Ya know, I'm sorry if I came across as being serious, Just funnin with ya a bit. I don't think ppl rape sheep, much. And I'd don't think your a sheep raper. I Never did. You most likely would hate on sheep haters but your Missoula post kind a left a little bit to the imagination and DBKs imagination runs wild from time to time. I saw a line and I stuck it. It was just too damn ez. I get there is a certain risks to the lines I chose to run. I guess I swam, so here is my proverbial bootie beer in the form of an apology. Again, I sincerely apologize to all that I offended.


It actually made no sense at all to me until you explained it DBK, I Though it was pretty well interpreted by you and then it was clear he was sheep hunting. I don't think the guy is from Portland though or he is a transplant.They just don't talk like that there. I am betting on New Zealand.
Then again according to Laura or others it could just be me talking to me with my MPD of "other aliases" I didn't even realize all the trouble I caused on here until I went through the archives and saw how many of the little bastards of me there are on here! I have been busy


----------



## Pblastic (Dec 8, 2015)

Nice post sled hooligan that is why mountain buzz is cool! 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Aw, C'mon, sheep raping jokes are always in good fun, no one is actually serious when they tell them, they rarely mean any disrespect either. That post by dirtbag made perfect sense to me ( not sure what that says about me).

Careful up there in April if you go, and don't take things on the buzz to seriously, often they aren't meant to be.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Ya know... if one hiked up to one of the cliffs above the salmon... I'll bet you could get them to push baaahck harder....


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

But seriously, the Salmon in April really could be one wild and wooly adventure, ya know, if your man enough, big and bahd enough.


----------



## athelake (Dec 3, 2014)

https://vimeo.com/6348523


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Sweet video!!!


----------



## Lebowski (Aug 19, 2015)

Pblastic, you know the sheep jokes are always in good fun. They're told because folks are jealous you're a Montanan. I'm a Missoula native myself. You just have to play into it more. You know, velcro gloves, doing it on a cliff so they push back, etc....

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Pblastic (Dec 8, 2015)

I may be a little over sensitive on the sheep topic, my last three sheep escaped and are probably not coming baaaaack. Also my wife said no to the adventure before my research info had circulated. Plus no permits this year!! Three rejections in one day.. Next time someone tells me " if you have to ask, you probably shouldn't go." I will smile and tell a funny joke back😢. Cool video!!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Sorry for your rejection pblastic, feel your pain man, I got skunked on 5 applications so far in the last month, still waiting on the chama. Hope you get some good unpermitted trips in, or pull a cancelation. 
Funny how our wives and girlfriends are always trying to keep us from dying, must mean we are still doin something wright, and haven't pissed them off to bad yet.


----------

